# Rattle



## rattle (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi to you all. We join here a couple of weeks ago but this is our first post. So Hi.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Welcome*

welcome to the wildys'
what area are you from?
what do you drive?

weez
Tony


----------



## rattle (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, We are in East Sussex (Hastings) and we drive an 1986 Fiat Ducato Camelot that i have spent the last 6 months restoring as it had been sitting on someones back garden for 3  years and the dreaded rust worm had well taken hold. We only bought it on an if it and chance it as it was really really cheap!! Have just got it through its first MOT since 2004 and am well chuffed.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome Rattle, good to read that another Ducato has been rescued,I did the same with a Talbot Express about 15 months ago and I now use it daily, It,s such a great feeling when you get the thumbs up on that first MOT


----------



## rattle (Feb 17, 2009)

your right, it a damn fine feeling. We are already planning a whole summers worth of trips. Our little girl is champing at the bit where as our son says he wont go anywhere near it !  oh well his loss.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 18, 2009)

hi and welcome to the wildys nice to hear you are keeping the older stuff running i have a bedford cf 1982 vintage and to tell the truth apart from normal maintainance and a bit of body work she has been very reliable over nearly two years   anyway enjoy the site .


----------



## wildman (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site, as you can see mine is an oldie as well, 1981 mercedes. I also have a 1972 Transit CI looking for a good home if anyone is interested.


----------



## rattle (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks to all of you that have welcome us. we are really looking forward to getting stuck into a bit of wilding. Over the last 6 months ive sweat blood on this old bus and now its time for some payback.Its going on its maiden voyage on the first weekend of march , just somewhere local on a snagging run just to check all works with the view to France and Spain in the summer.
We,ve both camped before , tents and caravans and i have been motorhoming since i was a kid. Long long time ago that was.  We Cant Wait

Rattle


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome Rattle....... I don't mean that a rattle is a welcome thing on a motorhome...... but you as an allias... if indeed it is an alias.... are welcome.........  as... a member..... and not the affore mentioned affliction..... which would .... be  a..




Bye


----------



## rattle (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for that. I think we got what you meant


----------



## ajs (Feb 18, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> Welcome Rattle....... I don't mean that a rattle is a welcome thing on a motorhome...... but you as an allias... if indeed it is an alias.... are welcome........ as... a member..... and not the affore mentioned affliction..... which would .... be a..
> 
> 
> 
> Bye


 

 at treasurekey...


 as i was wondering if rattle refered to a loose screw you couldn't find  or maybe the loose change in yer pocket 

welcome... and enjoy 

regards
ajs


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 18, 2009)

welcome rattle, enjoy the site.

Happy Camping


----------



## TWS (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the Wildside.

Tom


----------



## rattle (Feb 18, 2009)

hi, no rattle was a nick name i was given years ago


----------



## smudger (Feb 19, 2009)

*wwelcome*

hi rattle,dont get a chance to post much, so a big hi, from me, great bunch of guys, loads of info etc.


----------

